# Cheap sliding glass door locks



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey all at bunnings earlier and saw these if your looking for a way to secure your glass sliding doors.


----------



## arevenant (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't picture how they work...


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 8, 2015)

From what I can tell they sit in the rail the glass is in and you tighten the screw to hold in place cheap fix at $4.


----------



## wokka (Feb 9, 2015)

I have used bulldog paper clips or drilled a hole in the track and dropped in a nail. Cheap and effective in the same way.


----------



## arevenant (Feb 9, 2015)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> From what I can tell they sit in the rail the glass is in and you tighten the screw to hold in place cheap fix at $4.



Ok can picture it now


----------



## saximus (Feb 10, 2015)

Or you can use the ones made from bent coathangers for even cheaper and easier use


----------

